# Change my Tahoe trip to Colorado, or hold out for snow?



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

Earlier in the season I made a thread about skiing out west. We have a trip planned for Tahoe, however they are having one of the driest winters on record. 

Should I bail and use my airline points to go to Denver then stay in Summit County? Or should I wait and see if Tahoe will get snow. Our trip was for the first week in Feb, right before the summit. I can change my Tahoe flight to later in Feb, but that could be a gamble the way it's going out there. 

Ultimately Colorado will cost more, a lot more, than Tahoe. So is it worth going to Tahoe and spending less money and skiing conditions I can get here? Or spending significantly more money and ski better snow?


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 6, 2014)

Driest year in 100 years.. Thank god i went there last march and they still had boatloads of snow from december. Its tough to watch what they are going through but we've had much worse winters. I would bail to anywhere but tahoe this year until the pattern changes and they their 6 feet in 2 days.


----------



## bobbutts (Jan 6, 2014)

FWIW next 15 days look dry on the GFS
December is often hit or miss, but I'd be getting concerned at this point in Jan.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> FWIW next 15 days look dry on the GFS
> December is often hit or miss, but I'd be getting concerned at this point in Jan.



That's what people have been saying. I haven't flown in years so I'm not sure if I can reschedule my flight or not.


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 6, 2014)

I say hold out.  If you're flying into Reno maybe have a backup plan to go to Mammoth (not that they're doing all that well right now).  

I had a similar situation about 8 years ago or so with Oregon.  A bunch of the places I was planning on hitting weren't even open when I headed out.  So I rearranged some stuff.  Bachelor was actually doing okay, so I stayed there for 3 days and shifted some stuff to Idaho.  By the time I got back to the Mount Hood area it was dumping.  Ended the trip with a couple of my best powder days ever.

So I say don't give up hope yet, but a backup plan certainly couldn't hurt.  Of course this could be terrible advise, so take it for what it is.  Sure hope the snow comes soon.  Lack of snow can make it really tough for some of the smaller places to survive.


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 6, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> That's what people have been saying. I haven't flown in years so I'm not sure if I can reschedule my flight or not.



What airline?  A few of them have been raising the fees a lot lately.  United went way up for some things.  Southwest would probably be the best for rescheduling.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> What airline?  A few of them have been raising the fees a lot lately.  United went way up for some things.  Southwest would probably be the best for rescheduling.



We're booked with Southwest, and unfortunately we're flying into SFO. My uncle lives in San Fran, so we are riding up to Tahoe with him.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2014)

Utah is not much better right now.  I'd say it is only *slightly* better than 2011-2012 at this point.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2014)

I just looked at Squaw's website and the only thing I can say is ouch.  20" base?!  21 trails?!  Just shows that they (still) don't have much snowmaking.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

Just my luck!


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 6, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> We're booked with Southwest, and unfortunately we're flying into SFO. My uncle lives in San Fran, so we are riding up to Tahoe with him.



Oh that's good about Southwest.

Another option from San Fran is Bear Valley and Dodge Ridge.  Unfortunatly they're both closed due to lack of snow.  Mammoth would be a haul from there.

Might be worth booking some refundable stuff (hotels/rental cars) in CO or possibly elsewhere, just in case.  You're out of Boston, correct?  Be sure to check out all the options out there.  There are lot of great places out there that people never consider.  Think maybe WA or OR for possible direct flights.  You uncle might even be willing to drive up to OR.  It's about 8 hours to Bachelor, but there are few smaller places along the way.  Ashland/Shasta/Willamette.


----------



## soposkier (Jan 6, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> We're booked with Southwest, and unfortunately we're flying into SFO. My uncle lives in San Fran, so we are riding up to Tahoe with him.



You can rebook for free on Southwest, just have to pay the difference (or you get a credit if less).


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> Just my luck!



Meh, it happens.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Oh that's good about Southwest.
> 
> Another option from San Fran is Bear Valley and Dodge Ridge.  Unfortunatly they're both closed due to lack of snow.  Mammoth would be a haul from there.
> 
> Might be worth booking some refundable stuff (hotels/rental cars) in CO or possibly elsewhere, just in case.  You're out of Boston, correct?  Be sure to check out all the options out there.  There are lot of great places out there that people never consider.  Think maybe WA or OR for possible direct flights.  You uncle might even be willing to drive up to OR.  It's about 8 hours to Bachelor, but there are few smaller places along the way.  Ashland/Shasta/Willamette.



Yeah I've been checking places in CO, not quite sure what the best places are, just going on a whim. I've been checking around Breck and Copper etc. It'll be midweek skiing, so I'm not too concerned over the crowds. My uncle won't drive anywhere but Tahoe, he has a house on the lake I guess. He is what I would call "a tight wad", probably why he has a house on Tahoe!

Used to live in Boston, I'm in Albany now. Our tickets were actually out of Albany. A little more expensive than Logan, but would be easier.


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 6, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> Yeah I've been checking places in CO, not quite sure what the best places are, just going on a whim. I've been checking around Breck and Copper etc. It'll be midweek skiing, so I'm not too concerned over the crowds. My uncle won't drive anywhere but Tahoe, he has a house on the lake I guess. He is what I would call "a tight wad", probably why he has a house on Tahoe!
> 
> Used to live in Boston, I'm in Albany now. Our tickets were actually out of Albany. A little more expensive than Logan, but would be easier.



Yeah, I guess without the free lodging and car any place else will be a lot more expensive.  Tahoe is one beautiful place, nice that he has a place right on the lake.  San Francisco is great too.  Might not end up being a great "ski trip", but could end up just being a great vacation anyway.

Looks like the other Southwest options from Albany are....Seattle, Portland, SLC, Denver and Albuquerque.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 6, 2014)

You could also fly to GEG and ski Schweitzer.. They're 100% open right now and looking at the forecast, are supposed to get a lot more snow this week.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 6, 2014)

Just got off the mountain (Heavenly). The skiing is total shit right now and the forecast looks dry. Rebook because even if it starts snowing by then we need a lot of snow. 5 feet will get the low angle stuff there, 10 for the steeper stuff. I bet it starts snowing in Feb, but too little too late. Third winter of below average snow (way below). Never ever book way ahead here unless your shooting for late season corn. Fuck this place.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Just got off the mountain (Heavenly). The skiing is total shit right now and the forecast looks dry. Rebook because even if it starts snowing by then we need a lot of snow. 5 feet will get the low angle stuff there, 10 for the steeper stuff. I bet it starts snowing in Feb, but too little too late. Third winter of below average snow (way below). Never ever book way ahead here unless your shooting for late season corn. Fuck this place.



So even mid Feb wouldn't be worth it?

This was supposed to be a reunion type trip, but a lot of my family has bailed. So it was just going to be the few of us. Less family, more skiing I thought.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 6, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> So even mid Feb wouldn't be worth it?
> 
> This was supposed to be a reunion type trip, but a lot of my family has bailed. So it was just going to be the few of us. Less family, more skiing I thought.


I imagine things will look ok by mid feb but who knows. I would wait two more weeks and follow opensnow. It does tend to come in strong when it happens but you just don't know. Last year we didn't get one flake the whole month of February as I recall, that's not typical though....Give it some time and don't stress.


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 6, 2014)

LonghornSkier said:


> You could also fly to GEG and ski Schweitzer.. They're 100% open right now and looking at the forecast, are supposed to get a lot more snow this week.



That one sounds good to me.  They don't list that as an option for Albany though.  The stuff around Spokane might be my #1 to get back to.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

We looked into Schweitzer last year. I'd have to go out of Logan I think. Which isn't a problem, I have a place to leave my truck out there. 

I'll have to call Southwest and see what their fee is and if I can change airports etc.


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 6, 2014)

SUV rental prices (before discount code/coupons). Weekly rate Feb 1-8.

DEN - Bit over $400
ABQ - $283
SEA - $283
PDX - $618 (much cheaper the next week)
SLC - $552 (though a car might not be needed)
GEG - $512


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> SUV rental prices (before discount code/coupons). Weekly rate Feb 1-8.
> 
> DEN - Bit over $400
> ABQ - $283
> ...



Are there shuttles/buses/van taxi from Denver to Summit county ?

We would probably do the week after the Summit.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 6, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> Are there shuttles/buses/van taxi from Denver to Summit county ?
> 
> We would probably do the week after the Summit.



http://www.coloradomountainexpress.com/


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the help! Rates in summit county are actually not as bad as I was expecting. I'll have to talk it over with the wifey. 

This would give me a good excuse to buy a set of Soul 7's


----------



## Abominable (Jan 6, 2014)

snoseek said:


> ....Give it some time and don't stress.



Don't stress??  _I'm_ stressing out and I'm in no way involved whatsoever.  The minute Bene forks over the cash to change flights it's gonna snow out there for a week straight.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

Abominable said:


> Don't stress??  _I'm_ stressing out and I'm in no way involved whatsoever.  The minute Bene forks over the cash to change flights it's gonna snow out there for a week straight.



My thoughts exactly. It'll snow in Tahoe and torch in CO or wherever we decide. 

I won't win.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 6, 2014)

Abominable said:


> Don't stress??  _I'm_ stressing out and I'm in no way involved whatsoever.  The minute Bene forks over the cash to change flights it's gonna snow out there for a week straight.


At least the vacationers get to leave, I'm stuck with these conditions. 19trails and 21 lifts. What's wrong with that picture. Colorado is set till spring


----------



## snoseek (Jan 6, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> My thoughts exactly. It'll snow in Tahoe and torch in CO or wherever we decide.
> 
> I won't win.


Thats exactly why you need to wait it out for a couple more weeks


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Thats exactly why you need to wait it out for a couple more weeks



That's the plan. I can reschedule without a wicked fee up until the 25th.

And I'm sorry about the conditions out there. You must be bummed.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 6, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> That's the plan. I can reschedule without a wicked fee up until the 25th.
> 
> And I'm sorry about the conditions out there. You must be bummed.


No it's cool. I took a job this year so I'm working 3-4 nights per week, getting in a few hours most days. It will snow sooner or later and when it does the drought will at least temporarily be in the past. I'm driving down low tomorrow to ride MTB and taking three days next week and going to Santa Cruz to ride MTB and camp. Also taking as much time as I need (depending on snow here) in the spring to travel around SLC/Moab/Colorado to have some fun on the shoulder season. The conditions are frustrating but there is always fun stuff to do


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

When the president's week holiday this year?


----------



## snoseek (Jan 6, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> When the president's week holiday this year?



February 17


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

I know the holiday, but does the ski resort holiday week start or end on that Monday? I always forget.


----------



## moguler6 (Jan 6, 2014)

Tahoe can change real quick.  I almost canceled a trip a few seasons ago when they went a month and a half with no snow.  Went anyway and caught a 4 day 94" storm and got the deepest day of my life.  That was also a Presidents day weekend.  However, this year has been really abysmal out there.  Tough call but it's gotta change.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 6, 2014)

Lodging in clear creek county, CO is pretty cheap and pretty OK. Like $49 a night or less without having to worry about finding a used condom in your bed cheap

It's a little further out some example trip times

Idaho sprigs to:
Loveland:25 minutes
A-basin:40 minutes
Copper: 50 minutes 
Vail: 65 minutes

Georgetown is a little more expensive, but closer. Subtract 10 minutes from the times above

Only downside to staying in clear creek county is you have the potential to hit traffic if you ski on the weekends (weekdays never have traffic) and going from 11,000 ft elevation to about 9,000 feet after the Eisenhower tunnel can be kind of hairy if there has been recent snow since it's a 7% grade for a few miles. 

If you have other question feel free to PM free there's other stuff that can save you money but i don't want to make it total public knowledge


----------



## snoseek (Jan 6, 2014)

moguler6 said:


> Tahoe can change real quick.  I almost canceled a trip a few seasons ago when they went a month and a half with no snow.  Went anyway and caught a 4 day 94" storm and got the deepest day of my life.  That was also a Presidents day weekend.  However, this year has been really abysmal out there.  Tough call but it's gotta change.


If that was 2010-2011 then you have to remember before that dry spell 200 inches fell in December. We've had 50, and most of its consolidated/melted to a foot or less.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 7, 2014)

If you change it to CO this late in the game you will almost be guarenteeing that Tahoe will get tons of snow.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 7, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> If you change it to CO this late in the game you will almost be guarenteeing that Tahoe will get tons of snow.



And CO will have a sudden drought. Please do not change to CO because I am going there and don't want you to jinx it.


----------



## moguler6 (Jan 7, 2014)

snoseek said:


> If that was 2010-2011 then you have to remember before that dry spell 200 inches fell in December. We've had 50, and most of its consolidated/melted to a foot or less.



It was that year.  I checked out the snow tracker on their site and you're right they did have a lot more snow early that year compared to this year.


----------



## jimk (Jan 7, 2014)

Just to bring you further angst I took this shot at Loveland ski area in CO five days ago.  


Seriously though, I remember you talking about this trip a while back and thought it was great you had a west coast relative you could utilize to keep trip fun and affordable.  I visited a Bay Area relatively myself last year during a ski trip to Tahoe.  Normally I don't think it’s worth switching destinations if you have enough lead time for things to change and you have a sweet family connection.  But this is a tough call and maybe if your airline allows easy last minute switch maybe you have to consider that.   CO can be done reasonably cheaply even at last minute.  There are lots of sub-hundred dollar a night motels around Georgetown and Silverthorne.  I used a fourpack at Loveland for tickets around low $30s per day.  But you can get them at local supermarkets for $50 something during your trip.  Bigger name mtns are more, but Copper and Arapahoe Basin (and Loveland) might have some good deals on Liftopia.


----------



## Ski Man (Jan 7, 2014)

I was headed to Denver this morning to take advantage of my EPIC Pass season ticket for 5 mountains. Jet Blue cancelled all flights last night. So much for skiing with my son before he goes back to CU


----------



## Ski Man (Jan 7, 2014)

So if you are going to switch don't go Jet Blue


----------



## Ski Man (Jan 7, 2014)

anyone skied Sunday River in the past 2 days?


----------



## Edd (Jan 7, 2014)

Ski Man said:


> anyone skied Sunday River in the past 2 days?



You might want to start a different thread for that question. My plan was to ski Mon - Wed this week and SR was on the menu but yesterday's rain combined with today's cold/wind have scared me off. I'm trying to make myself go out tomorrow. Didn't used to be such a wuss.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 7, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> And CO will have a sudden drought. Please do not change to CO because I am going there and don't want you to jinx it.



I'll keep that in mind. When are you going? I'll try to plan my CO trip afterward haha


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 7, 2014)

jimk said:


> Just to bring you further angst I took this shot at Loveland ski area in CO five days ago.
> View attachment 10185
> 
> Seriously though, I remember you talking about this trip a while back and thought it was great you had a west coast relative you could utilize to keep trip fun and affordable.  I visited a Bay Area relatively myself last year during a ski trip to Tahoe.  Normally I don't think it’s worth switching destinations if you have enough lead time for things to change and you have a sweet family connection.  But this is a tough call and maybe if your airline allows easy last minute switch maybe you have to consider that.   CO can be done reasonably cheaply even at last minute.  There are lots of sub-hundred dollar a night motels around Georgetown and Silverthorne.  I used a fourpack at Loveland for tickets around low $30s per day.  But you can get them at local supermarkets for $50 something during your trip.  Bigger name mtns are more, but Copper and Arapahoe Basin (and Loveland) might have some good deals on Liftopia.



That looks fantastic. 

I found tickets at Copper for $63 a day. Way less than what was expected for Heavenly. Not enough to cover a rental car and hotel but every little bit helps. 

What is around Georgetown and Silverthorne? I was always told that Frisco is the place to stay. I don't know that much about the ski areas in Colorado.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> Are there shuttles/buses/van taxi from Denver to Summit county ?



Ridecme.com



I just posed this in the BOGO thread as well but you can get some deals at skifreedeals.com if you buy gas


----------



## croninovative (Jan 7, 2014)

For what it's worth, I skied Vail last winter and it was unbelievable. Have yet to ski Tahoe but in my mind you can't go wrong with CO.


----------



## jimk (Jan 8, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> That looks fantastic.
> 
> I found tickets at Copper for $63 a day. Way less than what was expected for Heavenly. Not enough to cover a rental car and hotel but every little bit helps.
> 
> What is around Georgetown and Silverthorne? I was always told that Frisco is the place to stay. I don't know that much about the ski areas in Colorado.



I hope you get to do the Tahoe trip, but if you decide to switch destinations I think you are on the right track with Copper.   Of the big name places close to Denver it seems to offer most competitive prices on lift tickets.  If you want more character and less glitz check Arapahoe Basin for moderate priced two-day tickets off Liftopia.  Same with Loveland, although less double black diamonds than A-Basin.   I did a spring week trip to Loveland, A-Basin, and Copper about five years ago.  That's a nice combo of big and medium size mtns and we had a really great time.  Although, bring your lungs:
http://www.dcski.com/articles/view_article.php?article_id=1212&mode=headlines
Georgetown Mtn Inn is fairly reasonable and convenient to Loveland.  Frisco Lodge is good, a little pricier.  There are a lot of fairly cheap chain motels around Silverthorne/Dillon.  Maybe Priceline.com would get you something good.  I've been to Colorado about five times in the last seven years and most of the time you can get by with an economy rental car, but with your luck you might get a big dump if you choose not to rent an SUV.  But then you could buy cheap tire chains  Picking a Summit County motel near the free Summit Stage stops can be good for rides to some of the ski areas if you don't want to hassle with snowy roads or parking lots.


----------



## KevinF (Jan 8, 2014)

I did a Tahoe trip a couple years ago.  They were getting skunked for snow.  First day was quite possibly the worst conditions I have ever seen anywhere.  Ice and rocks.  Then they got hammered with snowfall for four days.  Last day was one of the best days I've ever seen...

It can change in a big hurry in Tahoe.  I wouldn't panic (yet).


----------



## ADKme (Jan 8, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> That looks fantastic.
> 
> I found tickets at Copper for $63 a day. Way less than what was expected for Heavenly. Not enough to cover a rental car and hotel but every little bit helps.
> 
> What is around Georgetown and Silverthorne? I was always told that Frisco is the place to stay. I don't know that much about the ski areas in Colorado.



Southwest is great about changing flights - don't worry about that one bit.

Frisco is a good place to use as a base.  The Best Western Lake Dillon Lodge is a good cheaper spot - $129 mid-week for the first week in Feb.  Free breakfast, indoor pool.  There's the Summit Stage free bus directly across the street that takes you into Breck  (good for Apres at Breckenridge Brewery).  It's a couple minutes to the Frisco Main Street too, which has restaurants and bars.  You can find some good deals on hotels mid-week in Frisco/Keystone/Breck.

Another option is to wait until closer to that week and then book a hotel.  For the first week of February last year, we booked a 4-star hotel in Vail through Priceline for $150/night and ended up in a slopeside hotel in the heart of the village (Vail Lodge & Spa).  My friend quit early and shot video of us skiing down the hill while he was sitting in the outdoor hot tub.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 9, 2014)

You should still be waiting for another ten orso days before changing things right? There is some indication for the flip in about that time frame. Opensnow and Noaa are both hinting. I honestly think it may happen despite becoming cynical with forecast. With a good fetch of moisture shit can happen here amazingly quick. Whether or not that happens is still to be seen. It's our turn.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 9, 2014)

snoseek said:


> You should still be waiting for another ten orso days before changing things right? There is some indication for the flip in about that time frame. Opensnow and Noaa are both hinting. I honestly think it may happen despite becoming cynical with forecast. With a good fetch of moisture shit can happen here amazingly quick. Whether or not that happens is still to be seen. It's our turn.



Yes I have until the 20th or so. I'll have to monitor the weather closer to make a decision. So many variables to consider. I really appreciate your input.


----------



## abc (Jan 10, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> Yes I have until the 20th or so. I'll have to monitor the weather closer to make a decision. So many variables to consider. I really appreciate your input.


Can you change it to much later in the season? Tahoe is well known to have late season dumps. March/April is much more sure than Jan/Feb.

With free car and lodging, it's really hard to beat price-wise. And Tahoe skiing can be really, really good. If you wait till there's enough snow that is.


----------



## frapcap (Jan 10, 2014)

snoseek said:


> You should still be waiting for another ten orso days before changing things right? There is some indication for the flip in about that time frame. Opensnow and Noaa are both hinting. I honestly think it may happen despite becoming cynical with forecast. With a good fetch of moisture shit can happen here amazingly quick. Whether or not that happens is still to be seen. It's our turn.



I appreciate your update every few days, too. 
We're headed over to Tahoe Feb 2-9. Its looking scary considering there hasn't been much of any snowfall or base to speak of based on the ski mountain reports. 

When would you start to worry? About a week before the trip? For once I got trip insurance (mainly because I didn't want to get skunked out of going if I injured myself) so canceling isn't the end of the world. Flights are through Southwest, so that is easy enough to change.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 10, 2014)

frapcap said:


> I appreciate your update every few days, too.
> We're headed over to Tahoe Feb 2-9. Its looking scary considering there hasn't been much of any snowfall or base to speak of based on the ski mountain reports.
> 
> When would you start to worry? About a week before the trip? For once I got trip insurance (mainly because I didn't want to get skunked out of going if I injured myself) so canceling isn't the end of the world. Flights are through Southwest, so that is easy enough to change.


That's pretty tight. Follow BA on opensnow and see when things get started. If it aint happening by the 20th then pull the plug. Where are you skiing? I know Heavenly is back to making lots of snow too....so that kinda helps. It needs to come in STRONG around the 20th and stay in that pattern for things to work out for you...but hey, crazier things have happened. Either way it won't be a 100 inch base, not that that's necessary for good skiing. Also being as the start is late I wouldn't come here too late in April as the snowpack may be thin.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 11, 2014)

This morning report from him has less confidence. The GFS is falling apart. My work told me after there's no work at all till it snows. That has me thinking it may be time to get the fuck out of Tahoe, find another place to live last minute and a job. Lot's of work and snow to be found in other places...it's getting very bleak here. Wait it out still but also have plan B lined up.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 13, 2014)

Update, yeah models fell apart and things are gone to shit for the rest of the month of January. I would be surprised to see a dusting between now and Feb 1st but could be mistaken. I would make arrangements not to go elsewhere...maybe give it a couple more days. I'm already starting to think about getting out and that would sorta makes things inconvenient for some around here. I just can't sit here and go broke, with shit skiing and hope it comes...I'm gonna need to do something soon. I wish it was May right now.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 13, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Update, yeah models fell apart and things are gone to shit for the rest of the month of January. I would be surprised to see a dusting between now and Feb 1st but could be mistaken. I would make arrangements not to go elsewhere...maybe give it a couple more days. I'm already starting to think about getting out and that would sorta makes things inconvenient for some around here. I just can't sit here and go broke, with shit skiing and hope it comes...I'm gonna need to do something soon. I wish it was May right now.



Well its to late to take advantage of this past cycle (45 inches and counting!) but there are a couple gigs available here in Jackson in your line of work. Pass is pricey though.


----------



## frapcap (Jan 14, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Update, yeah models fell apart and things are gone to shit for the rest of the month of January. I would be surprised to see a dusting between now and Feb 1st but could be mistaken. I would make arrangements not to go elsewhere...maybe give it a couple more days. I'm already starting to think about getting out and that would sorta makes things inconvenient for some around here. I just can't sit here and go broke, with shit skiing and hope it comes...I'm gonna need to do something soon. I wish it was May right now.



Thanks for another update. I've been checking daily for the BA report. We agreed to wait until the 20th to call it. Its not much longer, but heres to hoping!! 

We maybe going on a Colorado tour, haha.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2014)

My coworker just got back from Telluride and said conditions over X Mas break were not to good. If he asked before he went I would have told him to cancel and go to Utah but he doesn't like my advice so I keep my mouth shut.


----------



## soposkier (Jan 14, 2014)

Scotty said:


> My coworker just got back from Telluride and said conditions over X Mas break were not to good. If he asked before he went I would have told him to cancel and go to Utah but he doesn't like my advice so I keep my mouth shut.




I was at A-Basin and Beaver Creek right before Christmas, conditions were good at the time and they have gotten a lot more snow since then.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 14, 2014)

Scotty said:


> My coworker just got back from Telluride and said conditions over X Mas break were not to good. If he asked before he went I would have told him to cancel and go to Utah but he doesn't like my advice so I keep my mouth shut.



Telluride is showing almost 100% open now.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 14, 2014)

Pretty much every ski area on the I-70 corridor is at least 80% open. Beaver creek is 98%, Vail is 90%, Copper has pretty much everything open except tucker Mtn.

Can't go wrong with CO right now


----------



## Abominable (Jan 14, 2014)

Here is a map I saw on the internet.  Not sure how accurate.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 14, 2014)

We're thinking on the Copper area. My uncle canceled the whole Tahoe trip until further notice. Unfortunately I can't take a long trip in March so something would need to happen in Feb, and presidents week is not an option.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 15, 2014)

Here is a Facebook post yesterday from a friend that lives in Co.:I'm expecting the entire Cannon crew any day now... 7" last night. Vail reporting over 5' since Jan 1.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 15, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> Here is a Facebook post yesterday from a friend that lives in Co.:I'm expecting the entire Cannon crew any day now... 7" last night. Vail reporting over 5' since Jan 1.


Freakish good early season for most of the state there, like 07-08 good. Big ol ridge set up for the next couple weeks over the west so everything stops. I'm holding out for a positive sign here as im invested quite a bit but if Feb looks like the same ol im done. Been thinking a lot about Winter Park....I really like it there


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 15, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Been thinking a lot about Winter Park....I really like it there



+1. Winter Park has been amazing so far this year. Can't get enough Mary Jane


----------



## snoseek (Jan 15, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> +1. Winter Park has been amazing so far this year. Can't get enough Mary Jane


There used to be a place on right off the exit from 70 in empire that rented room for stupid cheap, like 400 a month. I thought the even had a sign advertising. Next time you drive by look for that sign or banner. It came to mind because they were month to month and cheap as F$%K. From that location I can hustle work in multiple directions.


----------



## skifree (Jan 15, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Freakish good early season for most of the state there, like 07-08 good. Big ol ridge set up for the next couple weeks over the west so everything stops. I'm holding out for a positive sign here as im invested quite a bit but if Feb looks like the same ol im done. Been thinking a lot about Winter Park....I really like it there



the minute you relocate its gonna dump in Tahoe..you know it


----------



## snoseek (Jan 15, 2014)

skifree said:


> the minute you relocate its gonna dump in Tahoe..you know it


Yeah, it's cool, California needs the water and honestly I'm sorta over it. It's been a rough three years. My move is about making money also...there is no work here...laid off people panhandling outside Safeway just to make rent, not your typical drug addicts either, normal people that didn't see this coming. I'm better off than some right now. I just need to make it till May, then I make great money. Things will be played different next winter for sure


----------



## skifree (Jan 15, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Yeah, it's cool, California needs the water and honestly I'm sorta over it. It's been a rough three years. My move is about making money also...there is no work here...laid off people panhandling outside Safeway just to make rent, not your typical drug addicts either, normal people that didn't see this coming. I'm better off than some right now. I just need to make it till May, then I make great money. Things will be played different next winter for sure


good luck


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 15, 2014)

Southwest has some fares to Denver (non-stop) for $109 from Boston ... (I'm looking in March)


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 15, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Southwest has some fares to Denver (non-stop) for $109 from Boston ... (I'm looking in March)



nice


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 15, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> +1. Winter Park has been amazing so far this year. Can't get enough Mary Jane



Can never get enough of her.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 15, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Southwest has some fares to Denver (non-stop) for $109 from Boston ... (I'm looking in March)



That's real cheap. Would be worth driving to Hingham and getting dropped off or take the boat for that price.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 15, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Southwest has some fares to Denver (non-stop) for $109 from Boston ... (I'm looking in March)



Thats seriously Cheep…WOW, Very tempting, but my wife would shoot me !


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 15, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Thats seriously Cheep…WOW, Very tempting, but my wife would shoot me !



Go for it. It cheaper then driving few hundred miles with gas and car expenses.. Even you have to give up skiing east coast for a weekend or two you be happy if you can pull it off.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 15, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Thats seriously Cheep…WOW, Very tempting, but my wife would shoot me !



Could I borrow the Souls then?


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 15, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> Could I borrow the Souls then?



Might as well, at least they'd be in Powder…lord knows I won't need them around here for a while !


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 15, 2014)

I got a free soul 7 demo at Vail last week. I'm not saying they are a good ski, but I am saying I am a much better skier when using them. 

Soul 7's will starve if they are pow deprived. I will be happy to watch them for you


----------



## snoseek (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm hitting LCC hard with resumes tonight...I think my decision is made. Enough is enough


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 15, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I got a free soul 7 demo at Vail last week. I'm not saying they are a good ski, but I am saying I am a much better skier when using them.
> 
> Soul 7's will starve if they are pow deprived. I will be happy to watch them for you



I demoed them on an icy day and I enjoyed them. I can't imagine how they are in powder.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 15, 2014)

snoseek said:


> There used to be a place on right off the exit from 70 in empire that rented room for stupid cheap, like 400 a month. I thought the even had a sign advertising. Next time you drive by look for that sign or banner. It came to mind because they were month to month and cheap as F$%K. From that location I can hustle work in multiple directions.



This reminds me of the dump I used to live in at the bottom of Alpine Meadows rd.  Those were the days...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 16, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> I demoed them on an icy day and I enjoyed them. I can't imagine how they are in powder.



Had them on hard packed east coast snow 2 weeks ago and they were certainly Fun.....and those Powder memories were just simply Amazing in the tree's at Steamboat....Wish I was there right now !


----------



## frapcap (Jan 16, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I'm hitting LCC hard with resumes tonight...I think my decision is made. Enough is enough



Same here. The BA report on opensnow cites high pressure keeping storms away for another 2 weeks. 
Pulling the plug on my trip, dammit! 

Hopefully there is still room for the Alpine Zone summit and I can squeeze in and get there again this year. Maybe it'll blizzard again, haha.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 19, 2014)

Jesus F'n Christ, I've never seen anything quite like this....Just here, barely, waiting a few more days for a positive sign, anything. May have to move shortly...about 1000 miles east


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 19, 2014)

move B.  your situation sucks hard there.  Have to imagine there's some Colorado or Utah resorts looking for someone with culinary talent to fill in for the end of the season.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> move B.  your situation sucks hard there.  Have to imagine there's some Colorado or Utah resorts looking for someone with culinary talent to fill in for the end of the season.


I'm giving it ill Friday and if things don' look better (models) for a pattern change im gone. Plenty of work elsewhere. Everything is just so easy here for me...I don't care about averages at this point, just a decent cycle to get things opened up and people coming back. Some pow skiing would be nice too. Just need to make it till may. I've collected one paycheck since October and a shitty one at that....my reserves are drained


----------



## Sven Leonson (Jan 30, 2014)

Well my wife and son just changed their trip for the first week of March from Tahoe to Colorado!  The great thing was that it only cost $50 per person (Delta).  The change fee was $200 per person but the base flight was $150 less, so only $50 out of pocket.


----------



## moguler6 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sven Leonson said:


> Well my wife and son just changed their trip for the first week of March from Tahoe to Colorado!  The great thing was that it only cost $50 per person (Delta).  The change fee was $200 per person but the base flight was $150 less, so only $50 out of pocket.



Great job.  It worked and everyone around Tahoe thanks you.  It's finally snowing!


----------



## moguler6 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sven Leonson said:


> Well my wife and son just changed their trip for the first week of March from Tahoe to Colorado!  The great thing was that it only cost $50 per person (Delta).  The change fee was $200 per person but the base flight was $150 less, so only $50 out of pocket.



That is amazing what little snow they've had this year.  I still feel they'll get their snow eventually, but as of now, moving your trip looks like a good move.  Glad it didn't cost you much.


----------



## colinmccormack (Feb 6, 2014)

i very highly recommend vail in colorado. the mountaion amazing, it is its own little village at the bottom. never go anywhere else after vail.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 17, 2014)

How is Tahoe right now? Haven't done anything with my tickets. My uncle out there says it's great but I don't know what his idea of great is.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 17, 2014)

Upper elevations like Kirkwood are skiing pretty good but overall VERY weak for the second half of February. Storms busting left and right but that six inch refresher a couple days ago is skiing ok. If you like steep techy stuff kwood has been fun. Also Mott and Heavenly is open.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 17, 2014)

For the record things are definitely better than earlier in this thread, still no where they should be but natural terrain is open and hiking is worth it. What are your dates again?


----------

